# ..how do you make you signiture a link..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all..

How do you make you sig a link please, or can some one send me the code to do so.

fanks..[/code]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

thank you..


----------

